# What are these straps on my glove for?



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've always called them idiot straps.

Put your wrist thru the loop, cinch it up with the slider, then put the glove on

When you take your glove off, you don't drop it off the lift (like an idiot..,.hence my name for them)

http://blog.wuokko.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/or_alti_idiot_cord_in_operation.jpg


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bones said:


> I've always called them idiot straps.
> 
> Put your wrist thru the loop, cinch it up with the slider, then put the glove on
> 
> When you take your glove off, you don't drop it off the lift (like an idiot..,.hence my name for them)


omg genius thank you haha. it's like the thing on the wii remotes!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Burton jackets have a small elastic loop at the end of the sleeves. Force the round sliding piece of plastic through the loop and your gloves are tethered to your jacket.


----------

